# Transom mount trolling motor fs



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

36lb 36 inch shaft. Works as it should. $60 and will meet in or near Marion.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big H (Jul 1, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Big H said:


> PM sent


I don't see one

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pending pick up. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold to Big H. Nice to meet you. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

